# Which .41 would you choose?



## 7dawg9 (Aug 14, 2009)

Been with long guns forever, want o try a little handgunning this season. Tried different calibers, think I've settled on .41.

Which manufacturer would you choose ?
S&W
Taurus
Ruger


----------



## William Fivaz (Aug 14, 2009)

S&W for sure!!!! With a 8 3/8 bbl......Great!!!


----------



## blakely (Aug 14, 2009)

I voted Ruger because I have 2 - a Redhawk and a Blackhawk, both in 41


----------



## Nimrod71 (Aug 14, 2009)

I have a S&W and I like it, however, I would advise a T/C Contender in 44 Mag. if you reload.  The 41 is good and if that is what you want fine, but I have found it recoils just as hard as the 44, so why not go ahead with the larger.  Are you going to use a scope?


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Aug 14, 2009)

Ruger always gets my vote. I have 5 Ruger revolvers and I'm pleased with each one of them.


----------



## clown714 (Aug 15, 2009)

I didn't vote

I've got examples of all three revo's.

each has their pro's and con's.

but if I had to choose I'd go w\the smith pre-lock,
if I could find 1.

just my$.02.

clown


----------



## Hoyt (Aug 15, 2009)

I've got several S&W's and one .45cal. Blackhawk. I like them both..but if I was wanting a double action the S&W would be my choice. Single action and hotter loads..Ruger. You'll probably have to get the trigger reworked on the single action Blackhawk if you want a real smooth trigger anyway.


----------



## 257 roberts (Aug 15, 2009)

I've had a S&W 57 6" barrel and a Ruger Blackhawk 4 5/8" barrel I liked the S&W much better.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 15, 2009)

I voted Ruger because all my Rugers have always been totally dependable, indestructable and plenty accurate. But to be fair I have never owned a S&W or Taurus because of my confidence in the Rugers so I have always stuck with them.


----------



## whitworth (Aug 15, 2009)

*Wait a minute*

There is somebody out there, who can afford the price on bullets and  cartridges, for the obscure .41 caliber and can they find them in this decade?


----------



## blakely (Aug 15, 2009)

The components are not that hard to find. There is not the selection for the 41 that there is for the 44, but there are bullets to be found. I am actually thinking about ordering a mold to cast my own bullets. Finding powder and primers for the 41 is no different than finding them for any other cartridge.


----------



## Squatch (Aug 16, 2009)

The write ups I have seen, I would not go with the .41....   To many other options out there...


----------



## HandgunHTR (Aug 16, 2009)

Squatch said:


> The write ups I have seen, I would not go with the .41....   To many other options out there...




Be more specific please.

What write-ups?  Where did you read them?

The .41 Mag has more energy than the .357 Max and the 10mm and less recoil than the .44 Mag.  How can that be bad?

So, which other options would be better?


----------



## maximusmagee (Aug 26, 2009)

Squatch said:


> The write ups I have seen, I would not go with the .41....   To many other options out there...



In all honesty the .41 magnum is just as powerful as the .44 magnum when safe reloading methods are used.  The main difference is whether or not you want to have an obscure caliber that is expensive to buy loaded ammo for.  If you reload, the cost is the same as reloading the .44 magnum.

I think the only place the .44 outshines the .41 magnum is in the heavy bullet category.  I have shot as heavy as 265grain Hard Cast bullets from my .41 but prefer to stay around 250 or so.  There are some really heavy .44 bullets out there you simply can't put through a .41.


----------



## ga41 (Aug 29, 2009)

I have been shooting and reloading since 1977 and have several 41's and even a few 44's. My choice would be to find a Ruger Redhawk 7.5" with scope mounting capability. I have one that will out shoot many rifles. It will last several lifetimes with hot loads and fits every hunting handgun need in North America. The major downfall is availability. The S&W will have a better SA trigger pull, but the Ruger will be fine .
The Blackhawk will be easier on the wallet and a lighter gun to carry if that is of concern. I have wanted a TC barrel in 41, just haven't ever gotten one,always something else gotten in the budget that was more important


----------



## The Terminator (Aug 29, 2009)

whitworth said:


> There is somebody out there, who can afford the price on bullets and  cartridges, for the obscure .41 caliber and can they find them in this decade?



Really, the .41 has quite a cult following.  Though I don't currently own one, I am a big fan.  Ammo is not sold at Walmart, but some folks enjoy having something a bit different, I know that I do.  Adventure Outdoors, Advance Bullets and Georgia Arms sell ammo.  Lots of online sellers have it.  It is a great and fun cartridge to have.  Flatter shooting than a 44, more powerful than a 357.  It will do anything that a 44 will do, with less recoil.  I got rid of my Performance Center 41 in a trade, wish I still had it. 

One is on my list of guns to have if I ever run across a good deal.  The strength issue with the 44 mag Smiths does not exist for the 41 because of its smaller footprint.  Google it for a more detailed explanation.  I voted for Smith because they are more than adequate for the cartridge, Ruger has no advantage for this caliber.  I certainly prefer a pre-lock, hammer mounted firing pin model.  

Whatever you choose, enjoy it well.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Aug 29, 2009)

I voted Smith $ Wesson IF the gun is to be used for home defense and all that stuff, one AWESOME weapon.  I carried one for years before I retired from LE.  But, if it
were going to be used for hunting, deer/hogs, I would
go with the Ruger Blackhawk, got one of them too and love it, another AWESOME weapon.  It anchors deer and
hog rather quickly


----------



## redneckcamo (Aug 29, 2009)

......RUGER


----------



## 308 WIN (Aug 29, 2009)

This would be my choice...... http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=138267309


----------



## snake hunter (Aug 31, 2009)

S&W Model 57

 It's a great shooter and feels like it has better balance than ruger's .41 mag
and I've never shot a taurus, I have standards


----------



## 257 roberts (Aug 31, 2009)

Squatch said:


> The write ups I have seen, I would not go with the .41....   To many other options out there...



In the real-world of handgunning the 41 mag is just as good as the 44 mag just different.


----------



## GAR (Sep 2, 2009)

*41 mag*

Have been shooting a S&W 57 since 1974. This one came in a presentation case with a screw driver,cleaning rod and a bore mop.

It went back to the factory for a complete overhaul in 1993. It is semi retired at this point in it's life. I still take it out to shoot but only shoot mid range loads out of it.

Will someday get around to getting Ruger Redhawk in this caliber.

GAR


----------



## buckey slayer (Sep 2, 2009)

*41 mag pistol*

I just traded for one last week from a gon member a i plan on busting off on some hogs with it. Got a friend thats going to reload me some 230-240 shells for it can't wait. ps ckeck out photos in hog hunting under hogs digging holes. my stand is 20 yds. out of these pictures.


----------



## weatherby (Sep 6, 2009)

*well duh...LOL*







I could post a 3 shot sight in target but you wouldn't believe it


----------



## deadgame (Sep 9, 2009)

my dad had a sequentially numbered pair of 57's with 4" barrels that out shot my ruger .44 everytime. and my 686 357 with a freakin laser grip. beautiful guns. fit and finish with accuracy to boot. awesome trigger from the factory. herret stocks makes the grips he had. wish i had pics. id trade my truck to have those two guns back. id be walkin, with nothin but style.


----------



## probass (Sep 10, 2009)

*Ruger*

Scoped Ruger Super Blackhawk Hunter .... hands down.


----------



## ga41 (Sep 13, 2009)

weatherby said:


> I could post a 3 shot sight in target but you wouldn't believe it



i would as my Redhawk is the same way


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 1, 2009)

IMO, .41 mag. is an excellent choice, if you handload. Once had a S&W 657, 6" barrel, that I let go in a trade I am still too embarrassed to talk about. I would choose an S&W, especially if I could find one with the pre-Clinton hammer. Smiths are about the right size and strong enough in .41.


----------



## ironhead7544 (Nov 21, 2009)

I have owned many 41 mags over the years.  I favor the S&W slightly over the Ruger due to the fine out of the box triggers the S&Ws generally have.  If you want to have a trigger job done on the Ruger then its a tossup.  The Ruger also needs a Belt Mountain cylinder pin, IMHO.


----------



## Swampagator (Nov 21, 2009)

I have a Black Hawk and love it most accurate pistol I have ever shot.


----------



## RLFaler (Nov 28, 2009)

I love my Ruger Blackhawk in .41.  I order practice ammo from Georgia Arms. The Taurus Raging Bull in .41 is on my wish list!


----------



## ejs1980 (Dec 1, 2009)

whitworth said:


> There is somebody out there, who can afford the price on bullets and  cartridges, for the obscure .41 caliber and can they find them in this decade?



Not that hard to find and no more expensive than a 44.  Several places around here stock it with a 175 grain power point which I didn't like. I found a good deal on a 210 grain PMC load that I bought for my SBH. Gun liked them. So did my wallet.


----------



## ejs1980 (Dec 1, 2009)

The Terminator said:


> Really, the .41 has quite a cult following.  Though I don't currently own one, I am a big fan.  Ammo is not sold at Walmart, but some folks enjoy having something a bit different, I know that I do.  Adventure Outdoors, Advance Bullets and Georgia Arms sell ammo.  Lots of online sellers have it.  It is a great and fun cartridge to have.  Flatter shooting than a 44, more powerful than a 357.  It will do anything that a 44 will do, with less recoil.  I got rid of my Performance Center 41 in a trade, wish I still had it.
> 
> One is on my list of guns to have if I ever run across a good deal.  The strength issue with the 44 mag Smiths does not exist for the 41 because of its smaller footprint.  Google it for a more detailed explanation.  I voted for Smith because they are more than adequate for the cartridge, Ruger has no advantage for this caliber.  I certainly prefer a pre-lock, hammer mounted firing pin model.
> 
> Whatever you choose, enjoy it well.



There's not much ammo to be found at walmart in any calibre right now anyway.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Dec 1, 2009)

Wish I had a .41 matter of fact. I ran across a Lee Classic Loader in 41 for $12 the other day, almost bought it just because. Believe I will next time I am there IF they still have it.


----------



## buffalohunter (Jan 3, 2010)

In a revolver I would buy a Ruger, my first choice would be an Encore in 41 mag for hunting. I have a 15 in barrel, accurate and not alot of recoil. JMHO


----------



## mountainman 187 (Jan 4, 2010)

A Ruger is very hard to beat! A great hand gun!


----------

